# I am an idiot who spams in a foreign language



## drpetrmorganes (Mar 23, 2010)

[Cyrillic characters]...
(alphanumeric gobbledygook)


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

drpetrmorganes said:


> Не дай бог такое
> as3ede1dewf4tgrtwegd


a4dfwedg sibelius t5y75zac dog'spoo df45rt Tmorgefg


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

drpetrmorganes said:


> Не дай бог такое
> as3ede1dewf4tgrtwegd


Care to write in English, you imbecile?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

तुमने क्या कहा ?

dj


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Andy Loochazee said:


> a4dfwedg sibelius t5y75zac dog'spoo df45rt Tmorgefg


I agree....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Eusebius12 said:


> I agree....


Anyway, as this is a junk thread (started by some imbecile who can't write English), I thought we might as well turn it into a general chat thread. hehehe...

You wrote in another post that you are Aussie, too? That's great. Which part? As much as you and I live in a great country (to the envy of many other members here, dare I guess), I must admit however, that Australia is not near on par as far as Classical music is concerned. Limited to some extent, on the concert scene, breadth of artists and recordings. It's sort of OK, but it's not great. Could be a lot better. Need a lot more funding.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

The letters are Cyrillic, so the language is some of East Slavic ones. And it's trying to sell you viagra ( виагру ).
Anyway, it would be good to have some "mark as inappropriate" option for threads and/or individual posts, it would make it easier for moderators to deal with spam (not trying to reinvent wheel here, just noticing).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

graaf said:


> it would be good to have some "mark as inappropriate" option for threads and/or individual posts, it would make it easier for moderators to deal with spam


There actually already is, but it's easy to overlook. Click on the red triangle with an exclamation mark inside it, in the upper right hand corner of the post, and a screen comes up for you to report the problem.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

graaf said:


> The letters are Cyrillic, so the language is some of East Slavic ones. And it's trying to sell you viagra ( виагру ).


Thanks for that!


graaf said:


> Anyway, it would be good to have some "mark as inappropriate" option for threads and/or individual posts, it would make it easier for moderators to deal with spam (not trying to reinvent wheel here, just noticing).


Well, we have that 'red-triangle' near the upper-right corner of each entry. It's the "Report Post" function. Clicking on that opens up a message box, where you can enter what's violative about that particular post (in this case "spam- re: Viagra") and the message is then delivered to e-mail accounts of all members of the Administration & Moderation Team.

I've enjoyed reading the responses here- D) and we've all had a good laugh. Typically, however, it's best to simply use the "Report Post" function, and not repsond to spam posts- as historically, it tends to encourage the jerks (who only see that their post is generating discussion, without recognizing that it's really ridicule).


----------

